# FreeBSD 10 rt2860



## borgetko (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello sirs,
I have prob with ASUS PCI n-53 wireless card with 2860 driver.
About my OS:
Virtualized on ESXi 5.5 and pci card pass through enable




```
root@:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD  10.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p6 #0: Tue Feb 24 18:57:59 UTC 2015     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@:~ # freebsd-version
10.1-RELEASE-p6
root@:~ # ifconfig
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:0c:29:37:3f:a4
        inet 11.11.11.241 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 11.11.11.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
root@:~ # pciconf -vl
...
none2@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x851a1043 chip=0x55921814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    class      = network
```
As I can see it is not possible to configure it. How can I make it work?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## trev (Mar 28, 2015)

Is the card detected on boot? Is the relevant network driver built into the kernel or kldload(8) loaded?


----------



## kpa (Mar 28, 2015)

The card should be supported by the run(4) driver. Try `kldload if_run` and if it's then recognized put this in your /boot/loader.conf to make it load automatically:


```
if_run_load="YES"
```


----------



## borgetko (Mar 29, 2015)

trev said:


> Is the card detected on boot? Is the relevant network driver built into the kernel or kldload(8) loaded?


No, I can’t build driver because when I try ndisgen(8) I get this:




I attached log in this post.

I found:

```
Mar 29 01:08:22  kernel: pci0: <bridge> at device 7.3 (no driver attached)
```



kpa said:


> The card should be supported by the run(4) driver. Try `kldload if_run` and if it's then recognized put this in your /boot/loader.conf to make it load automatically:
> 
> ```
> if_run_load="YES"
> ```


Tried it:

```
root@:~ # kldload if_run
root@:~ # kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
1    9 0xc0400000 13a35fc  kernel
2    1 0xc17a4000 3b30     rt2860fw.ko
3    1 0xc3ff4000 1b000    if_run.ko
root@:~ # ifconfig
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:0c:29:37:3f:a4
        inet 11.11.11.241 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 11.11.11.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
root@:~ # pciconf -vl
none2@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x851a1043 chip=0x55921814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    class      = network
```
Stuck on this.


----------



## kpa (Mar 29, 2015)

Aah sorry I thought it's an USB device but it's a PCI device instead. The ral(4) driver seems to be the closest match but it seems that there's no support yet for RT2860. There are some older threads on these boards about the same device and its support in FreeBSD:

https://forums.freebsd.org/search/3121537/?q=RT2860&o=date


----------



## borgetko (Mar 29, 2015)

I have read all of the search, but none of the options is not suitable for 10.1-RELEASE


----------

